# Cattleya walkeriana var. princeps concolor



## brasphrag (Nov 4, 2012)

An interesting walkeriana, described by Barbosa Rodrigues as catleya bulbosa, the flowers, diferent from the normal one ever came from the midle os a new leaf and them bulb get inflated and large.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## John Boy (Nov 4, 2012)

this is really fantastic!!! We see them on offer in Europe sometimes, but mostly tiny, shredded "plants" that would take 4-5 years to recover. So... I mostly leave them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh, my heart is melting!!! :smitten:


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 5, 2012)

very nice shape!


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 5, 2012)

Very nice .Could you please show us a picture of the complete plant. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## brasphrag (Nov 6, 2012)

The whole plant photo





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice mount!


----------



## Stone (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice flower. Its funny that the more shrivelled and beat up a walk is the better it flowers!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 6, 2012)

very nice


----------



## John Boy (Nov 7, 2012)

She looks like she had a heck of a lot of light. How long have you had her???


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 7, 2012)

definitely a different growth habit.


----------



## nikv (Nov 7, 2012)

Very nice! I give mine high light, too. They grow next to my Brassavolas.


----------



## brasphrag (Nov 7, 2012)

As far as I could remember it is 15 Year or so with me Jonh Boy


----------



## Paul (Nov 8, 2012)

very nice!!!


----------

